# Wife throws out husband?s anime collection, he demands a divorce



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

> Anime and manga fans outside of Japan tend to view the country as being a safe haven for otaku, assuming that everyone loves the stuff. And while comics and cartoons certainly are a popular and essential part of mainstream Japanese media, it doesn’t mean everyone in Japan approves.
> 
> Here’s one story detailing the marital problems that have befallen a family whose wife simply couldn’t understand her otaku husband’s interests.
> 
> ...



Sources: , , 

Throwing out all his collection shivers me a bit BUT to be honest he had a long time coming.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Never come between a man and his anime collection.... NEVER!


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2013)

Wth, those people siding with that rotten husband. This is beyond the concept of otaku, this is about someone with an addiction, which is why it kinda bothers me the article is painting this as something rather common among otakus in Japan at the very least. I'm amazed she put up with it for so long.

On that note, perhaps now we can hope HxH comes out of haitus


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Boooooooooooooo.


----------



## abc123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Started off siding with her; the husband should use his own savings for large trivial expenses. Two wrongs don't make a right though in destroying a likely even more expensive anime collection. 



> Furious, Maki’s husband locked himself in his room and refused to come out. Here, Maki includes the comment: “In commemoration of his graduating out of such a childish and embarrassing hobby, I’d prepared a grand meal for him. But no matter how many times I called for him, I couldn’t get him to leave his room.


This is just stupid on her part.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2013)

They're both wrong, but the wife's right. 




> Furious, Maki’s husband locked himself in his room and refused to come out.



How old is this guy, again?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm gonna make a manga adaptation of this story


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

Moral of the story, never marry someone who's interests you don't share or at least understand.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

^No, that's not the moral of the story. Nowhere in the article did it state or insinuate that she hated hobby itself. But what it _did_ imply was that she was tired of her husband's hobby taking priority over his responsibilities, to the point that he was spending the family's money frivolously.



Her husband is pathetic and self-centered.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

See, I wanna meet a hot girl who likes anime/manga and video games, I would chase her to the ends of the world If I had to. But of course NOTHING is that easy so that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 13, 2013)

The husband lost sympathy with me when he basically commandeered the family funds. Wasting family money on ANY hobby is irresponsible and risky. Use your own personal cash for that. 

Though from what I've read, the wife sounds pretty passive-aggressive considering that she solves her problems by withholding house chores and destroying his property rather than any kind of reasonable communication. Immature couple all around, shame that the kid is going to suffer the most out of it.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

That shits expensive as hell, I'd be pissed too.

Also anime isn't as mainstream as the article makes it out to be, its kinda of niche aside from some of the big series.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

I watched over 50 anime and read just as much manga, and yet I have 0 of them. Use your internet for a purpose.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 13, 2013)

I mean, he was spending a lot of money, and not his own on top of that, but the wife's reaction was immature and childish. She should've tried a different approach to this situation.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2013)

she's lucky her brains aren't plastered against the wall. how dare she throw away his anime pillow.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

I would NEVER allow anyone to touch my Hatsume Miku pillow!


----------



## Ceria (Aug 13, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Wth, those people siding with that rotten husband. This is beyond the concept of otaku, this is about someone with an addiction, which is why it kinda bothers me the article is painting this as something rather common among otakus in Japan at the very least. I'm amazed she put up with it for so long.
> 
> On that note, perhaps now we can hope HxH comes out of hiatus



There are considerably worse addictions though. It was inconsiderate on her part, she could've asked him to scale it back a bit, but instead she destroyed it all and then acted like a fucking bitch about it. 

HiatusXhiatus will never come out of hiatus


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2013)

Two idiots, one marriage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 13, 2013)

They both suck equally.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh look at AS here, that's rare.


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2013)

Ceria said:


> There are considerably worse addictions though. It was inconsiderate on her part, she could've asked him to scale it back a bit, but instead she destroyed it all and then acted like a fucking bitch about it.



That is true. There are more gentle ways to deal with an addiction. The reason I'm on her side more than his is because he went and took control of the family's livelihood for his own fun without consulting her. That was really unfair toward her and she still tried to stick with him despite that.



Ceria said:


> HiatusXhiatus will never come out of hiatus



One can always dream, especially now


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't blame him. I'd have destroyed everything she owned in retaliation and called it even. That's really fucked up.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like they lacked communication. They'll prob be better off apart, sucks for their kid though.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I don't blame him. I'd have destroyed everything she owned in retaliation and called it even. That's really fucked up.



But you have a collection worth more than five grand, Louis


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

This isn't news, it's just anime stuff.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 13, 2013)

How dare her, how can she do such an unspeakable act


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But you have a collection worth more than five grand, Louis


Exactly, that's why I can sympathize with this man and understand his reason for wanting a divorce.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

So now basically he has to actually wait a year for the divorce to go through while explaining to a mediator or marriage councilor why divorcing his wife over an anime collection is the best decision?

You guys make me sick posting these dumb ass fucking articles.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> So now basically he has to actually wait a year for the divorce to go through while explaining to a mediator or marriage councilor why divorcing his wife over an anime collection is the best decision?
> 
> You guys make me sick posting these dumb ass fucking articles.


How would you feel if your wife destroyed your car or every PC and flat screen TV in your house? I'd wager that you'd be pissed. Destroying my collection is the equivalent of invalidating an entire 8 months of work. He has every right to be pissed. It's not so much about it being a lolanimecollection as it is her not respecting her husband.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> Oh look at AS here, that's rare.



I thought it was adressed to me at first but then realized....



Louis-954 said:


> How would you feel if your wife destroyed your car or every PC and flat screen TV in your house? I'd wager that you'd be pissed. Destroying my collection is the equivalent of invalidating an entire 8 months of work. He has every right to be pissed.



Yes the wife acted idiotic there but that man wasn't in the right position either. You are a family man, you can't spend that much money without thinking about your priorities first.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> So now basically he has to actually wait a year for the divorce to go through while explaining to a mediator or marriage councilor why divorcing his wife over an anime collection is the best decision?



More like she threw out several thousand dollars worth of shit and not respecting his hobby. Of course he is also in the wrong if he can't afford with his own spending money, a divorce is reasonable enough.

This article is more about pointing out the one sided reactions this is getting on the internet.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

True, someones personal collection is sentimental and valuable to him.

You don't just throw it all away.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2013)

What she did was fucked up and I don't really know why people are siding with her. It seems as though he is the only one working, and from the article her complaints are about him spending the equivalent of $100 on bottles. In his shoes I'd divorce her as what she did is essentially domestic abuse, I'd also sue her.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2013)

Fran said:


> she's lucky her brains aren't plastered against the wall. *how dare she throw away his anime pillow.*



that's where she stepped the line imo

should have put her on her back


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

The wife is a selfish bitch though, there was still money invested into the anime collection and at the end of the day,the money can be equivalent to any other goods. I can see why the husband was being childish though by locking himself into a room and filing a divorce over materialistic property, which is still stupid and a bit extreme.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2013)

> Here, Maki includes the comment: “In commemoration of his graduating out of such a childish and embarrassing hobby, I’d prepared a grand meal for him. But no matter how many times I called for him, I couldn’t get him to leave his room.”



Childish and embarrassing hobby?  Burn in hell, woman.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> How would you feel if your wife destroyed your car or every PC and flat screen TV in your house? I'd wager that you'd be pissed. Destroying my collection is the equivalent of invalidating an entire 8 months of work. He has every right to be pissed. It's not so much about it being a lolanimecollection as it is her not respecting her husband.



I'll respond to this dumb ass rebuttal.

1) I have insurance, copies of bill of sales of anything I purchase over a $100. I can get that back. As an adult, you tend to do that in cases of stuff like this, or from collateral damage. 

2) Women are known for destroying possession items of men. Is this your first time hearing this? Not to say its acceptable, but its pretty common fucking knowledge.

3) I'm not going to divorce my wife over possession shit I can easily get back. Wake the fuck up.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 13, 2013)

This is why waifus are >>> wives


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 13, 2013)

Throw her out on the street.....after she re-pays the cost.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 13, 2013)

*Lets face it, the wife had a good point. 

Her husband was wasting huge amounts of money on his hobby. 

And acted completely childish when she decided to put an end to it. *



> Furious, Maki’s husband locked himself in his room and refused to come out.




*Seriously? This is what a spoiled, bratty pre-teen does when his parents ground him and disallow him to do something mediocre he always wants to do, like, buying cans and cans of ice-cream and them eating it in front of the TV or some shit. 


Although, it was unfair on the wife's side too, throwing away all his stuff when she could have been more understanding and accepting, but he fucking transferred all the family money from the bank to himself in secret so he could buy more anime (screw my family and it's needs, I'mma buy some manga comics!) fuck mutual respect here, this dude needed a swift fist punch to the face. 


Not to mention that his main argument was that she's not doing enough housework (aka. she left the kitchen) and even turned her parents against her. *


*
Why the fuck are we all siding with this dude? *


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh she sounds like my mother.

Anyway hope the guy finds someone who will appreciate his hobbies. And really being "obsessive" with anime and video games is certainly better than wasting money smoking and drinking.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 13, 2013)

A man's gotta have his priorities in order.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

The guy was acting kind of immature, but whatever.

It's totally the wife's fault; replace the phrase "anime collection" with the nonspecific "property" and what you essentially get here is she threw out the guy's property without his consent.

It wasn't her place to arbitrarily "graduate" him like that.

So what if the guy was wasting money? From the way this article makes it sound, *it was his money to waste*; she wasn't earning any of the bread- it was all him.

Man earns money. Man spends money on whatever he wants. Woman bitches that he's wasting it. Man points out it's his money in the first place. Family agrees. Woman gets salty and trashes man's anime collection out of spite.

The one at fault here is the wife.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Why the fuck are we all siding with this dude? *



Because she irretrievably destroyed what must have been hundreds of euros, if not more, worth of her husband's possession. That is completely unacceptable and overshadows any wrong her husband did thus far. Imagine if someone you trust were to destroy everything related to a hobby of yours because they deem it "childish." And it's not like she acted in rage, she planned it and doesn't appear to even feel guilty about it. She is evidently the childish person here and I hope the husband gets a quick divorce.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> 1) I have insurance, copies of bill of sales of anything I purchase over  a $100. *I can get that back.* As an adult, you tend to do that in cases  of stuff like this, or from collateral damage.


Good luck with that in my hobby where everything is almost a limited run. There is no getting it back.



> 2) Women are known for destroying possession items of men. Is this your  first time hearing this? Not to say its acceptable, but its pretty  common fucking knowledge.


What kind of women are you dating? This has never happened to me or any of my happily married friends.



> 3) I'm not going to divorce my wife over possession shit I can easily get back. Wake the fuck up.


Again, it's not about the possessions. It's about respect for your husband.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So what if the guy was wasting money? From the way this article makes it sound, *it was his money to waste*; she wasn't earning any of the bread- it was all him.
> 
> Man earns money. Man spends money on whatever he wants. Woman bitches that he's wasting it. Man points out it's his money in the first place. Family agrees. Woman gets salty and trashes man's anime collection out of spite.
> 
> The one at fault here is the wife.



*Wait, according to this logic:

~man earns the money, spends it on whatever he wants, whenever he wants, and how much he wants, which would be perfectly fine and normal if he was a bachelor, but he has a fucking wife and a kid. 

The woman could provide for herself if she wanted (housewife is a job too, in a way) through a job of her own, but what about the kid? 


You expect him to work too, because his wise, mature father is too busy masturbating to yuri porn, and throwing tantrums when the Naruto chapter is out too late or something? *


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 13, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Because she irretrievably destroyed what must have been hundreds of euros,



*He bought goods which costed hundreds of euros to begin with.


He's no less innocent.*


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Wait, according to this logic:
> 
> ~man earns the money, spends it on whatever he wants, whenever he wants, and how much he wants, which would be perfectly fine and normal if he was a bachelor, but he has a fucking wife and a kid.
> 
> ...



But its his money still. He's the one looking after the family and providing the income, even the wife's family sided with the husband rather than their own daughter which speaks a lot. If he has enough money on the side (which he did) to spend that much on his anime collection he can do what the fuck he wants because he can afford to do it. It's not like they are poor if she can make a grand meal for the husband out of his own money. 

She was selfish, just because she refused to do any duties around the house just because the husband was spending his own cash on the things he likes. It's not like he was coming home drunk and beating the shit out of them or anything.


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2013)

That dude shouldn't have gotten married in the first place


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2013)

At least he did not went ape shit after his wife throw away his animu shit.

Also there no chance he would get the son custody considering he is insrinpocible whit money.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2013)

Reading the article, there was a lot more trouble in the marriage then just her throwing out his anime collection.

The guy is a jerk for treating his wife like property that should have no say in the money "because it distracts her from housework"


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

He's an _otaku_.

I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I'll respond to this dumb ass rebuttal.
> 
> 1) I have insurance, copies of bill of sales of anything I purchase over a $100. I can get that back. As an adult, you tend to do that in cases of stuff like this, or from collateral damage.


When you use insurance to cover damage property the amount of money you pay yearly increase. In addition to that not all things can be replaced, and some individual items do not add up to $100 but can collectively cost far more. 



> 2) Women are known for destroying possession items of men. Is this your first time hearing this? Not to say its acceptable, but its pretty common fucking knowledge.


How does it being common knowledge matter? It is common knowledge that some men beat their wives, the fact that it is common knowledge isn't used to mitigate the husband's actions. 


> 3) I'm not going to divorce my wife over possession shit I can easily get back. Wake the fuck up.


And someone women will not divorce their wives over bruises that will easily heal. Just because you, or other people will tolerate abuse, it does not mean that other people who have the strength not to should ''wake the fuck up''. 

It is funny that you labelled his post a ''dumb ass rebuttal'' before following up with a series of _dumb ass_ points.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> Wait, according to this logic:



I like how you phrase it like it's something strange or unusual.

I'm pretty sure earning money entitles a person to spend at least some of it on themselves.



> ~man earns the money, spends it on whatever he wants, whenever he wants, and how much he wants, which would be perfectly fine and normal if he was a bachelor, but he has a fucking wife and a kid.



The article doesn't say anything about the family suffering for it; the guy spent like $100, which is nothing unless these people were poor to begin with.

It definitely doesn't justify destroying personal property, which probably sent more money into the trash than the husband spent on those bottles. If you're going to blame someone for being wasteful, the wife is the bad guy here.



> The woman could provide for herself if she wanted



Then why didn't she just do that? What possible reason could she have to destroy the man's DVD/Blu-Ray collection? That is just wanton destruction of property because she was angry. She should've at least told him beforehand to get rid of the stuff and make him choose between his collection and her; by making the choice for him, she becomes the bad guy yet again. Destroying other peoples' possessions is simply something you are not supposed to do; it's illegal, unnecessary, and just plain inconsiderate.



> _(housewife is a job too, in a way)_







Oh wow, you actually made me use all three. Has that ever even been done before?

The funny thing is, according to this article, she stopped doing her so-called "job."



> through a job of her own, but what about the kid?
> 
> You expect him to work too, because his wise, mature father is too busy masturbating to yuri porn, and throwing tantrums when the Naruto chapter is out too late or something?



I must've missed the part in the article where it says the man stopped supporting his family to fund his obsession instead. Where is it?


EDIT: Even if he did stop providing for them, that still doesn't justify what the wife did; she should've been the one to initiate the divorce instead, or found some other means of reconciling their differences. Committing a crime was not the answer.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Good luck with that in my hobby where everything is almost a limited run. There is no getting it back.



I don't give a flying fuck about your hobby. It has no relevance to this argument about another man.



> What kind of women are you dating? This has never happened to me or any of my happily married friends.



My wife has no relevance to this discussion, I gave you an example of what women do, it's called a generalization. I never said my wife does. Pay some fucking attention.



> Again, it's not about the possessions. It's about respect for your husband.


It actually is about possessions, that's why he is divorcing her. The time and money that he is now going to invest in getting a divorce he can just simply start over.


----------



## Impact (Aug 13, 2013)

Dis bitch dun goof 

although she had all rights throwing out everything naruto related( if he had any) but everything else was just over the line.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Not sure i understand the story.

If the man isn't neglecting his responsibilities and fucking his wife when she wants it what is the problem?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh she sounds like my mother.
> 
> Anyway hope the guy finds someone who will appreciate his hobbies. And really being "obsessive" with anime and video games is certainly better than wasting money smoking and drinking.



But smoking and drinking is an adult thing, even using drugs is better than watching anime, at least it's not childish.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Not sure i understand the story.
> 
> If the man isn't neglecting his responsibilities and fucking his wife when she wants it what is the problem?



Man spent some of the money he earned on himself.
Woman didn't like what he spent it on.
Man changed their savings account or whatever so she couldn't access it.
Woman got salty and trashed his DVD/Blu-Ray stash.

Basically.

EDIT: What the woman did is indefensible and anyone trying to rationalize it has no sense of right and wrong.


----------



## lucky (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not about the anime collection.  It's her unapologetically destroying something he holds very dear.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Man spent some of the money he earned on himself.
> Woman didn't like what he spent it on.
> Man changed their savings account or whatever so she couldn't access it.
> Woman got salty and trashed his DVD/Blu-Ray stash.
> ...



Those would be the bottles right?
Then i can understand that she didn't like he was wasting money on foolishness.

Then that means the anime thrashing was just a retaliation to him wanting to take control of all money and now he wants a divorce over it.

Screw up the child, pay for a lawyer, child support and the money thing wives get.

How the hell did he manage to get himself a woman willing to marry him?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> But smoking and drinking is an adult thing, even using drugs is better than watching anime, at least it's not childish.



I really hope this is sarcasm.

From my point of view, drinking and smoking are just things people do because they are addicted to them and/or want to fit into what is socially recognized as an "adult" mode of conduct.

There is nothing inherently "adult" about either, really; children can smoke and drink, too- not legally, mind you, but they can do it, and many of them do because it's forbidden fruit that they perceive reflects a higher social status.

Anime is just an audiovisual medium of storytelling... The nature/maturity of it depends entirely upon the subject matter and how it's conveyed.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I don't give a flying fuck about your hobby. It has no relevance to this argument about another man.


It's the *same hobby*, you ignoramus.



> My wife has no relevance to this discussion, I gave you an example of  what women do,* it's called a generalization*. I never said my wife does.  Pay some fucking attention.


A weak generalization at best.  A few news articles every now and again about a wife smashing her husbands belongings is not empirical enough to draw the conclusion that the majority of women destroy their significant others material possessions when they get upset.



> It actually is about possessions, that's why he is divorcing her. The  time and money that he is now going to invest in getting a divorce he  can just simply start over.


He's divorcing her because she has no respect for the amount of time and effort he put into* earning *the *money* to build his collection. We're talking months, possibly years of slaving away at some shit job all down the drain in an instant.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

The couple are fucking idiots.

I don't know where to start. Collecting all that anime shit is CHILDISH. And locking yourself in your room proves he is a baby. The woman was obviously forced to be his mum.

Her rage and destruction of property is actually fucking hilarious. And that's nothing. I've seen a story about a woman who was beaten by her husband, and in retaliation, she took almost everything he had.  Everything from his clothes, including his underwear, to cutlery, to food, and hell.... even the roof from the house.   ...so throwing away a few hundred pounds worth of property is nothing. Deal with it, you big baby!

And the guy was being a selfish asswipe. Divorcing the wife hurts her and his son and himself. I just can't help but laugh that he values a few toys more than his wife.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> I don't know where to start. *Collecting all that anime shit is CHILDISH.*


But reading manga and watching it for free like you do isn't, right? What makes it childish? The fact that he holds a job and pays for it?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I really hope this is sarcasm.
> 
> From my point of view, drinking and smoking are just things people do because they are addicted to them and/or want to fit into what is socially recognized as an "adult" mode of conduct.
> 
> ...



I can't say i'll understand women wanting men to "grow" up.

It would be a problem to some of these girls if we like to watch anime and play video games.  Because society deems it childish i can't enjoy it?

Screw that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How the hell did he manage to get himself a woman willing to marry him?



Who knows? Who cares?

The woman's own family sided with the man on the financial issues, which raises a major red flag for me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> When you use insurance to cover damage property the amount of money you pay yearly increase. In addition to that not all things can be replaced, and some individual items do not add up to $100 but can collectively cost far more.



No, if he is filing a claim because someone caused damage to his property, his insurance will not go up. Just like if someone hits your car and the are at fault, your insurance doesn't go up.



> How does it being common knowledge matter? It is common knowledge that some men beat their wives, the fact that it is common knowledge isn't used to mitigate the husband's actions.



All of that is taken into account in court cases. My point proven.



> And someone women will not divorce their wives over bruises that will easily heal. Just because you, or other people will tolerate abuse, it does not mean that other people who have the strength not to should ''wake the fuck up''.


Property damage like this isn't worth a divorce. You'll spend more money in court caosts than he lost in property damage.



> It is funny that you labelled his post a ''dumb ass rebuttal'' before following up with a series of _dumb ass_ points.



Nothing you said was worth while reading.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> But reading manga and watching it for free like you do isn't, right? What makes it childish? The fact that he holds a job and pays for it?



I read manga whenever I am bored. It's no way irreplaceable. Although I admit I am immature... though clearly a bit more mature than that guy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 13, 2013)

Waste of money or not you're telling me this woman didn't spend/waste an equal amount of money on herself and she's not telling anybody about it



Canute87 said:


> How the hell did he manage to get himself a woman willing to marry him?



it's called settling "look he's no brad Pitt but my clock is ticking and I wanna get married"


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 13, 2013)

Getting divorced? Best decision ever.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> What makes it childish? The fact that he holds a job and pays for it?



Flawless victory.



Canute87 said:


> I can't say i'll understand women wanting men to "grow" up.
> 
> It would be a problem to some of these girls if we like to watch anime and play video games.  Because society deems it childish i can't enjoy it?
> 
> Screw that.



Finding it childish and wanting him to get rid of his collection is one thing.

Destroying the collection herself is when she crossed the line.


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> The couple are fucking idiots.
> 
> I don't know where to start. Collecting all that anime shit is CHILDISH. And locking yourself in your room proves he is a baby. The woman was obviously forced to be his mum.
> 
> ...



It's his own money so he can do what the fuck he wants. She had no real reason to throw away his anime collection when it was worth a lot of money, she just did it cause he is spending his own cash on his own hobbies, she has no right to tell him what to spend his own cash on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> It's the *same hobby*, you ignoramus.


You didn't say that you fucking moron. 



			
				Louis-954 said:
			
		

> Good luck with that in my hobby where everything is almost a limited run. There is no getting it back.





> A weak generalization at best.  A few news articles every now and again about a wife smashing her husbands belongings is not empirical enough to draw the conclusion that the majority of women destroy their significant others material possessions when they get upset.



Google search women destroying their spouses property and tell me what you come up with.



> He's divorcing her because she has no respect for the amount of time and effort he put into* earning *the *money* to build his collection. We're talking months, possibly years of slaving away at some shit job all down the drain in an instant.



His only reason of divorce because she destroyed manga, and not possibly nothing more than that? No, and assuming he slaves at a job is ignorant. Just shut the fuck up from now on. Your opinions are irrelevant and annoying to my eyes.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I really hope this is sarcasm.
> 
> From my point of view, drinking and smoking are just things people do because they are addicted to them and/or want to fit into what is socially recognized as an "adult" mode of conduct.
> 
> ...



Come on, I'm a member of this forum, do you really need to ask that?!

Most people smoke and drink because they like, let's not generalize like that.




♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> The couple are fucking idiots.
> 
> I don't know where to start. Collecting all that anime shit is CHILDISH. And locking yourself in your room proves he is a baby. The woman was obviously forced to be his mum.
> 
> ...



And the wife trowing away his stuff out of anger and bragging about it on the internet is not childish? 

The wife doesn't even work, he's the one taking care of her.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Dil said:


> It's his own money so he can do what the fuck he wants. She had no real reason to throw away his anime collection when it was worth a lot of money, she just did it cause he is spending his own cash on his own hobbies, she has no right to tell him what to spend his own cash on.



It's not his just money. That money is for the family and his wife - being an equal partner - has just as much right to it. So he can fuck off back to the basement, while his wife pays the bills, buys food and does what responsible adults do.



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Come on, I'm a member of this forum, do you really need to ask that?!
> 
> Most people smoke and drink because they like, let's not generalize like that.
> 
> ...



She cooks his food, wipes his ass, tells him to eat his food at work, packs his lunch, and reminds him to wash behind his ears in the shower. That guy won't last two seconds in the world without his wife.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 13, 2013)

You have to pay save


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Come on, I'm a member of this forum, do you really need to ask that?!



Fair enough.



> Most people smoke and drink because they like, let's not generalize like that.



I'm not doubting that.

I'm just generalizing _why_ they like it...or why they _think_ they like it, at least. It's how these things make you feel (both physically and psychologically) that makes them appealing, I think.

I can't imagine that anybody actually enjoys the taste of either. It's like licking asphalt, to me.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> You didn't say that you fucking moron.


Page 2.



> Google search women destroying their spouses property and tell me what you come up with.


Google search the same for men, see what you come up with.



> His only reason of divorce because she destroyed manga, and not possibly  nothing more than that? No, and assuming he slaves at a job is  ignorant. Just shut the fuck up from now on. Your opinions are  irrelevant and annoying to my eyes.


is reading between the lines really that hard for you? You're only seeing what's on the surface and paying no mind to the meat of the issue. They've probably been having issues for a while now and this was just the last.fucking.straw.

Whether or not he slaves at his job is what is irrelevant(look up the proper definition, btw), the point is that she invalidated all of it in an instant without **any** regard for his feelings. He worked for months/years *for nothing.*


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> No, if he is filing a claim because someone caused damage to his property, his insurance will not go up. *Just like if someone hits your car and the are at fault, your insurance doesn't go up.*
> .



How the hell are insurance companies in my country getting away with shit like this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2013)

Speaking of wifes destroying their husbands stuff, a read a story the other day about a man who discover his wife was a regular member of a dating website, on that website she was saying things like her husband was an idiot and the only things she liked were her sports car and her horse, the man dumped a truck of horse poop inside her car as revenge.


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> It's not his just money. That money is for the family and his wife - being an equal partner - has just as much right to it. So he can fuck off back to the basement, while his wife pays the bills, buys food and does what responsible adults do.




They weren't starving out of poverty or anything, this was just a hobby where he spends his extra cash on. He's the one providing for his family, even the wife's parents agreed for the husband to be in charge of the money because it's his money. The wife shouldn't give a darn about what he spends on as long as he is providing the shelter and food anyway, don't know what she was bitching/getting angry out cause afterall, he was paying the bills and shit cause he was incharge of his own cash. 

Way too selfish on her part, not like he let them starve or beat her or their kid.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> It's not his just money. That money is for the family and his wife -  being an equal partner - has just as much right to it. So he can fuck  off back to the basement,* while his wife pays the bills, buys food and  does what responsible adults do.*


Except, you know, she's a fucking house wife and he's the family breadwinner.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How the hell are insurance companies in my country getting away with shit like this.



You live in Jamaica. You have a lot of fucked up shit that goes on there according to a source i talk to on another forum. i would hate to buy a cellphone in your country.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *He bought goods which costed hundreds of euros to begin with.
> 
> He's no less innocent.*



So what? He exchanged that money for goods, physical items. He traded currency for what he considered valuable things.

She destroyed that stuff irretrievably. She eliminated wealth. There was no transaction, she gained absolutely nothing from it, she made her husband feel miserable. It's called spite and it's considered an ugly trait in any human society.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't care what his collection was. It could just as well have been autographs, sports memorabilia, even salt and pepper shakers. You don't trash your partner's things. You need to respect a person's property and their feelings. She knew his collection meant a lot to him, and she didn't give a crap. 

Ok, so he was spending too much on his hobby. Lots of women spend way too much on shoes, handbags, jewelery. I'm not one of them, but I know enough who do it. Even if the purses are ugly, and are likely never going to be used, if you trash them you're not just trashing the purses, you're trashing the person. 




> Maki includes the comment: ?In commemoration of his graduating out of such a childish and embarrassing hobby, I?d prepared a grand meal for him.


The woman trashes her husband's treasured goods, then expects him to celebrate it with her?! How clueless can anyone be? 




> Finally, Mika ends her post saying ?I don?t want to get divorced. The problem is his hobby, so I don?t see why I?m being chased out.?


 Lady, you need to accept your partner the way they are, and have respect for their likes and feelings....AND their property. You've proven you can't do that. Get the hell out, but leave the kid, so he won't grow up to be like you


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Speaking of wifes destroying their husbands stuff, a read a story the other day about a man who discover his wife was a regular member of a dating website, on that website she was saying things like her husband was an idiot and the only things she liked were her sports car and her horse, the man dumped a truck of horse poop inside her car as revenge.



Did she find out who it was?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Except, you know, she's a fucking house wife and he's the family breadwinner.



He'll be dead before he can win bread without his wife's cooking. His wife is obviously doing all the real hard work. The amount paid to her should be at least 51%... the woman clearly deserves it if she lives with a grown man who locks himself in his bedroom.


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How the hell are insurance companies in my country getting away with shit like this.



Though if you rear-end someone's car, even if they're at fault, _you_ take the blame for it regardless. States' law.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> He'll be dead before he can win bread  without his wife's cooking. *His wife is obviously doing all the real  hard work*. The amount paid to her should be at least 51%... the woman  clearly deserves it if she lives with a grown man who locks himself in  his bedroom.





> Earlier this month,* a troubled housewife* took to Yomiuri Online (the  right-of-center, national newspaper’s website) looking for advice on her  marital relationship. Posting as “Maki” on Hatsugen Komachi, Yomiuri  Online’s public forum targeted at women, *the housewife* explained her  situation and asked for feedback.





> *Search Results*
> 
> *house?wife  *
> 
> ...


Do you understand now?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Though if you rear-end someone's car, even if they're at fault, _you_ take the blame for it regardless. States' law.


Any accident for us.



Hand Banana said:


> You live in Jamaica. You have a lot of fucked up shit that goes on there according to a source i talk to on another forum. i would hate to buy a cellphone in your country.



My friend explained that the reasons why the phones are so cheap is because they are paying for a service.

Most people buy the phone cheap and get it unlocked.  If you realized the prices of the unlocked phones in the states are pretty expensive to begin with.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Do you understand now?



Well spending  money unnecessarily is considered an household affair.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Most people buy the phone cheap and get it unlocked.  If you realized the prices of the unlocked phones in the states are pretty expensive to begin with.



They are recently because that stupid law that passed in January. I was buying my phones in Europe, unlocking them and using it with the carriers here.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Though if you rear-end someone's car, even if they're at fault, _you_ take the blame for it regardless. States' law.



Imma have to look that up.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Do you understand now?



Quit being a dummy. House wives work. It makes little difference whether it's inside a house or outside of it.


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Lets face it, the wife had a good point.
> 
> Her husband was wasting huge amounts of money on his hobby.
> 
> ...





Why the fuck can't I rep you???


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Quit being a dummy. House wives work. It makes little difference whether it's inside a house or outside of it.



I seriously doubt he understand what the actual worth of a housewife. There was a study done not too long ago that showed what the actual value of a housewife is worth. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Well spending  money unnecessarily is considered an household affair.


I must have missed the part where the article said the family was strapped for cash and that they couldn't afford to pay the bills, eat, or provide for their son due to his collecting.



> Quit being a dummy. House wives work. It makes little difference whether it's inside a house or outside of it.


She's not earning anything. Without her husband *bringing home the money* to provide for her and their son, guess what? She doesn't have a place to cook or clean for them. This man is obviously the most important pillar of this household.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Heres some studies. She is doing value.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Heres some studies. She is doing value.


I never said she, or her role were worthless.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2013)

Husband may have acted selfish, but the wife was ultimately in the wrong. The two are clearly incompatible so a divorce may be mutually beneficial.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Whose money was he spending on the bottles if she didn't work and it wasn't his? 

The guy is obviously incredibly immature, but the wife blew everything way out of proportion. They don't seem to have any respect for each other so a divorce does look like the best way to go.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I seriously doubt he understand what the actual worth of a housewife. There was a study done not too long ago that showed what the actual value of a housewife is worth. Let me see if I can find it.



I believe households are just like a business. The housewives lack of work outside is why he overlooks the fact she provides a service to her husband and payment for that service is taken from his work wages. Don't know why he's quoting a dictionary...guy must be ultra formal and never uses slangs nor incapable of being flexible with the meanings of words.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I must have missed the part where the article said the family was strapped for cash and that they couldn't afford to pay the bills, eat, or provide for their son due to his collecting.


Well he's obviously not a rich man for the wife to have a problem with him spending US$100 but all speculations aside she can't see a blatant waste of money and not have a problem with it.  Collecting US$100 worth of bottles? 
Did he plan to use them to sell something else and generate some kind of profit?  Not from the looks of it. 

Try look on it from her side....at least at that point in time.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

How about this:
Both sides are retarded.
Thinking either is completely in the right is even more retarded.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2013)

You people are assuming he doesn't know how to do any housework. 

Btw, he's immature because he locked himself in his room to calm down, what should a mature version of himself do? beat his wife? go out to get drunk? not getting angry at all and simply accept that his wife destroy his lifelong collection and move on?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well he's obviously not a rich man for the wife to have a problem with him spending US$100 but all speculations aside she can't see a blatant waste of money and not have a problem with it.  Collecting US$100 worth of bottles?
> Did he plan to use them to sell something else and generate some kind of profit?  Not from the looks of it.
> 
> Try look on it from her side....at least at that point in time.



She can certainly complain. I don't know the full back story, but if we believe the wife, then he really was being an inconsiderate jerk.

Now, she could have discussed it with him, if necessary get counseling or if it doesn't work out at all get a divorce. What she did instead is destroy his property. Anyone in his right mind can see that she was the one who crossed the line.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> But smoking and drinking is an adult thing, even using drugs is better than watching anime, at least it's not childish.





♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> I don't know where to start. Collecting all that anime shit is CHILDISH.


lol what are you guys, 12?


----------



## ℛei (Aug 13, 2013)

ohmygod I don't even wanna think what would I do if my hubby will do the same with my yaoi collection 

bitch won't survive I swear

and I think it's better to not getting married with a person who doesn't share the same interests as you,since the ending would be horrible. *gonna search bi dude who'll fap with me to teh yaoiz*


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2013)

Reiki said:


> ohmygod I don't even wanna think what would I do if my hubby will do the same with my yaoi collection
> 
> bitch won't survive I swear
> 
> and I think it's better to not getting married with a person who doesn't share the same interests as you,since the ending would be horrible. *gonna search bi dude who'll fap with me to teh yaoiz*



And you point is?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> She can certainly complain. I don't know the full back story, but if we believe the wife, then he really was being an inconsiderate jerk.
> 
> Now, she could have discussed it with him, if necessary get counseling or if it doesn't work out at all get a divorce. What she did instead is destroy his property. Anyone in his right mind can see that she was the one who crossed the line.



All in all.   They both acted like children. 

I hope that 11 year old doesn't follow suit.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yes the wife acted idiotic there but that man wasn't in the right position either. You are a family man, you can't spend that much money without thinking about your priorities first.



After they hash it out in the public light, he will be free to go home and be a family man.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> I believe households are just like a business. The housewives lack of work outside is why he overlooks the fact she provides a service to her husband and payment for that service is taken from his work wages. Don't know why he's quoting a dictionary...guy must be ultra formal and never uses slangs nor incapable of being flexible with the meanings of words.



Yea, just ignore him.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2013)

funny how people ignore the Asian cultural context in which this story took place. People in Japan do not usually go to counseling or talk things out.


----------



## navy (Aug 13, 2013)

100 dollars doesn't warrant confrontation .


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> funny how people ignore the Asian cultural context in which this story took place. People in Japan do not usually go to counseling or talk things out.



Are we really going to go there? Japan, really? No, Japan's treatment of women is almost worse as Arab countries. Fuck japan.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 13, 2013)

If people were to go apeshit over this I'd have thrown my mother off the balcony already. Did they already have kids? If so, that guy is just an angry loser.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone verify if the wife had a job or was she just a stay at home mom?  Because if he was earning all the money then I can to a degree understand where he is coming from, its his money.

That being said if its interfering with your family life then you need to step back a bit and reassess your priorities.  I think the way his wife went about it was absolutely wrong, you don't just destroy someones possessions because they aren't acting the way you want them to.

There had to have been some other way she could have addressed this short of destroying all the things her husband _clearly_ valued.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Can anyone verify if the wife had a job or was she just a stay at home mom?  Because if he was earning all the money then I can to a degree understand where he is coming from, its his money.
> 
> That being said if its interfering with your family life then you need to step back a bit and reassess your priorities.  I think the way his wife went about it was absolutely wrong, you don't just destroy someones possessions because they aren't acting the way you want them to.
> 
> There had to have been some other way she could have addressed this short of destroying all the things her husband _clearly_ valued.



Housewifes have value. I just posted three links explaining that. Stop being sexiest.


----------



## Muah (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't like anime that much. Infact I would be ok with only watching One Piece for the rest of my life. Though if I worked a job and put time and money into a collection I'd divorce that bitch too.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 13, 2013)

And if she were the breadwinner and he threw her possessions out for not being attentive there'd still be animosity toward him. He threw an overreaction, but it's nothing to destroy your marriage over and she had better ways of releasing her frustration than throw out everything he owned that wasn't shared property.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

at least she'll be free of his Otaku ass. I can't believe people voluntarily consider themselves that.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

Considering a single anime blu-ray disc costs around $80, those bottles are small time. They also can't be strapped for cash if he has a collection worth bitching about, the article didn't say they were struggling, just the wife complaining about his hobby and shameful it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2013)

Been posted before, and is a month old.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2013)

Rereading the article, the article doesn't make any mention of the man spending too much on anime and neglecting his family and doesn't make any mention of him being an hardcore lolicon otaku, it only says he had a collection of anime dvds and blu-rays, for all we know those dvds could be classics from his younger days like Hokuto no Ken, Gundam, Cobra, Macross, Miyazaki movies, etc...

The problem seems to be those bottles he bought on a campaign, he thought it was good investment, she didn't and so she stopped doing his housewife work as a protest, the man retaliate by taking control over the finances, one can assume she was the one doing it until then, she then retaliate again by destroying and trowing away his anime collection.

No matter how i look at it seems the wife believes only she knows how money should be spent and she has no respect for other people interests and tastes, she doesn't like anime therefore he shouldn't like either.

Most likely the man was already dead tired of her and this event was just the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

I want that wife to suffer. I seriously do. No matter what happened she can't just destroy something he spent god knows how long on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> I want that wife to suffer. I seriously do. No matter what happened she can't just destroy something he spent god knows how long on.



Seeing how most of his possession were into that, when it's time to divide, she'll be screwed, except in alimony.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> I watched over 50 anime and read just as much manga, and yet I have 0 of them. Use your internet for a purpose.



Yeah, let's support pirating, and destroy the industry! It's not like said things are extremely cheap lately with the exception of certain company.

Off-topic, but this post pissed me off.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, let's support pirating, and destroy the industry! It's not like said things are extremely cheap lately with the exception of certain company.
> 
> Off-topic, but this post pissed me off.



It was actually proven pirating has helped anime sales.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

She wants to live there rent-free, doing no work of any kind, while destroying his property.

It sounds reasonable enough, to me.



Melodie said:


> Yeah, let's support pirating, and destroy the industry! It's not like said things are extremely cheap lately with the exception of certain company.
> 
> Off-topic, but this post pissed me off.



I hate how artists now have an incentive to put out quality media that people will actually want to own, rather than having talentless puppets being encouraged to churn out generic cookie-cutter dogshit that is targeted at the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, let's support pirating, and destroy the industry! It's not like said things are extremely cheap lately with the exception of certain company.
> 
> Off-topic, but this post pissed me off.



It's not that I won't buy it, I just have no place to purchase it where I live and online purchase is also impossible because shipping to my country sucks.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Aug 13, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> See, I wanna meet a hot girl who likes anime/manga and video games, I would chase her to the ends of the world If I had to. But of course NOTHING is that easy so that probably isn't going to happen.



If you went out and talked to women everyday, you'd have a chance of meeting one 


Back on topic, both the husband and wife are at fault here... The guy is acting like a child, but the wife definitely could've handled things better.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> It was actually proven pirating has helped anime sales.



Go on.



Atlas Flame said:


> It's not that I won't buy it, I just have no place to purchase it where I live and online purchase is also impossible because shipping to my country sucks.



Where do you live? And I don't see how shipping to your country sucks, unless it's expensive (which I highly doubt). Even if that's the case, the wording in the post that I quoted clearly supports pirating. Trust me, I am fine with pirating if said thing is unavailable.


----------



## Solar (Aug 13, 2013)

On the wife's side. Kid's probably celebrating now that his parents will be vying for his love.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Go on.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? And I don't see how shipping to your country sucks, unless it's expensive (which I highly doubt). Even if that's the case, the wording in the post that I quoted clearly supports pirating. Trust me, I am fine with pirating if said thing is unavailable.



For example, to ship a game or a Dvd/blu-ray to Mexico the shipping sometimes is more expensive than the fucking product itself. 

Example, I was looking if I could buy a $20 3DS game, nothing big, it shouldn't require a big box, right? That bitch's shipping was $25. I thought... well, I could order something else so the shipping doesn't rape me so hard. I placed another $25 game there and... guess what? +$25 on shipping. 


(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Frostman (Aug 13, 2013)

That collection was probably the only think keeping him sane with his wife making him misierable.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> It was actually proven pirating has helped anime sales.





> Go on



Subgroups do nothing but help the anime industry, no one is willing to pay those ridiculous prices that keep the anime industry afloat, without at least knowing the product is good.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Go on.



No, do the research.


----------



## Babby (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Go on.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? And I don't see how shipping to your country sucks, unless it's expensive (which I highly doubt). Even if that's the case, the wording in the post that I quoted clearly supports pirating. Trust me, I am fine with pirating if said thing is unavailable.



Montenegro, and yea I'd rather take stuff free than to purchase it. And in most online sites I've been I can't find my country for shipping.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> No, do the research.



You're an ass.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 13, 2013)

That's such an unhealthy relationship, on both sides.


----------



## abc123 (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> You're an ass.


I agree, but she was the one who said pirating anime destroys the industry; she should be the one to do the research.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> I agree, but she was the one who said pirating anime destroys the industry; she should be the one to do the research.



But then he should not make such claims if he is not willing to sauce it first.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> But then he should not make such claims if he is not willing to sauce it first.



Better if you learn to research than to have someone hand you the answers.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Better if you learn to research than to have someone hand you the answers.



At least back up your reasoning.


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Better if you learn to research than to have someone hand you the answers.



Or you're just chatting bullshit, if you claim something you have to back it up, can't expect others to back it up for you. How stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Better if you learn to research than to have someone hand you the answers.



It would have been more appropriate for the individual making the claim to source the evidence he used to come to that conclusion and for her to provide refuting sources and/or concede.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> At least back up your reasoning.


Tell her to back up her reasoning instead of getting on my dick about it.



Melodie said:


> That's crazy!
> So you're bringing up a point and you want me to research it? Concession accepted, I guess?



Ok.




Dil said:


> Or you're just chatting bullshit, if you claim something you have to back it up, can't expect others to back it up for you. How stupid.



Yup.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Better if you learn to research than to have someone hand you the answers.





> Tell her to back up her reasoning instead of getting on my dick about it.


Ever heard of the burden of proof?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Ever heard of the burden of proof?



Just like when you claimed in this article housewives have no value and I provided three sources saying otherwise? Ever heard of contradiction?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Just like when* you claimed in this article housewives have no value* and I  provided three sources saying otherwise? Ever heard of contradiction?


I'd love for you to link me that quote.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't say anything about all Asian families, but I remember reading that it is common for Japanese wives to be in control of the finances regardless of her working state or not. Many still hand them over and let her do the budgeting and receive an allowance. They're not all forced into it. Traditional households and multi-generational families may even influence the wife to stop working once she is married, and even if you are a single woman working, your earning power has a harder ceiling, there. This is changing, but it's prevalent. That said, I can see why she was frustrated with the collection because it might be a drain on finances. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like he works at a convenience store, which, I don't know how much that brings home ... ? She acted childishly, but considering the context, and how passive-aggressive both genders can act, just sounds like they don't belong together.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> They still don't get paid that much if watch them through Crunchy Roll or other similar sites.
> 
> I don't see where you are getting the cheaper prices, I haven't seen any blu-ray below 5000 yen on CDjapan, aside from Silver Spoon which is on sale, that's ridiculous for about a run time of 50 minutes.



It may not be much, but they do get paid and it's *legal*. That's just a minor point, my main point is about the people who watch it illegally, like it, and still don't buy it.

Simple, I will give you an example: Before, you have to pay 25 dollars to buy one Full Metal Alchemist volume (It contains four episodes). Two years ago, you can buy the entire first season (Which consists of 16 episodes), and it costs around 35 dollars only. Right now 25 episodes of Full metal alchemist costs 25 dollars.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Heres some studies. She is doing value.





Louis-954 said:


> I'd love for you to link me that quote.



Right there, bro.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you not read? I asked you to find the quote where I said housewives have no value.


> Just like when* you claimed in this article housewives have no value* and I  provided three sources saying otherwise? Ever heard of contradiction?


Take special note of the bold.

Yes, they are valuable, but without the husband bringing home the money she, and by extension the household fall apart. Besides, it's not like men are completely useless when they come home after work. Plenty come home and cook, clean, and tend to the children after a full days work.  He is the family pillar.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Do you not read? I asked you to find the quote where I said housewives have no value.
> Take special note of the bold.
> 
> Yes, they are valuable, but without the husband bringing home the money she, and by extension the household fall apart. Besides, it's not like men are completely useless when they come home after work. Plenty come home and cook, clean, and tend to the children after a full days work.  He is the family pillar.



Wasn't paying attention to the bold, but now you're proving my point. Good job.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

> Simple, I will give you an example: Before, you have to pay 25 dollars to buy one Full Metal Alchemist volume (It contains four episodes). Two years ago, you can buy the entire first season (Which consists of 16 episodes), and it costs around 35 dollars only. Right now 25 episodes of Full metal alchemist costs 25 dollars.



That's not a proper example, prices for anime are cheaper in America then they are in Japan, its the reason why a lot of Japanese reverse import. The Blu-ray box set of Fate/zero is going for 34000 yen($384) each season.




Bakemonogatari is going for 28000 yen($284), for 15 episodes


The DBZ movie is 8800 yen($89.28)


These are the prices that keep the anime industry a float, unless you are rolling in money, no one is going to pay these prices without knowing the product is good, especially foreigners where most of the time it won't even be subtitled in their language.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 13, 2013)

Throwing a collection of anime?! that's awful


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 13, 2013)

She was clearly intimidated by his loli waifus, but even so she refused to get a brazilian.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> That's not a proper example, prices for anime are cheaper in America then they are in Japan, its the reason why a lot of Japanese reverse import. The Blu-ray box set of Fate/zero is going for 34000 yen($384) each season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should of been a ass like me and make them do the research for themselves. But this does prove you're a better person, and the forum will respect you for this. but every forum needs a bad guy for the hero to shine. You remember this.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh wow, you actually made me use all three. Has that ever even been done before?
> 
> The funny thing is, according to this article, she stopped doing her so-called "job."


*

Firstly, being a housewife is a job, a very hard full-time job, which is neither payed nor respected by anyone, nor does it bring the woman any personal profit, and it doesn't stop when you say "I quit" or some shit, it goes on for as long as you have a family to tend for, and maybe even after the family breaks apart, because you basically uphold an entire household on top of your fucking head and you're responsible for raising your own kids and shaping them into adults and tending after all their needs ever since they're born.


How the fuck is it not a job then, you macho ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 


Then again, why does the wife have to continue her job even when her husband is behaving like an average thirteen-year old NF-er, locking himself into his room and throwing tantrums? Seriously, what is her excuse supposed to be? Why does she have to be the mature one when he's not mature either? *


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2013)

He was wasting her money and then he took over the family bank account and denied her entry.

IMO, he deserved it. He sounds like a scumbag. 

I wish the article said what kind of anime and manga he collected.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> 
> Firstly, being a housewife is a job, a very hard full-time job, which is neither payed nor respected by anyone, nor does it bring the woman any personal profit, and it doesn't stop when you say "I quit" or some shit, it goes on for as long as you have a family to tend for, and maybe even after the family breaks apart, because you basically uphold an entire household on top of your fucking head and you're responsible for raising your own kids and shaping them into adults and tending after all their needs ever since they're born.
> 
> ...



 Well said. Well said.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

now the kid will grow up thinking anime is evil!


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> That's not a proper example, prices for anime are cheaper in America then they are in Japan, its the reason why a lot of Japanese reverse import. The Blu-ray box set of Fate/zero is going for 34000 yen($384) each season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? It is true that most of the sales that matter comes from Japan, but others places do matter. And I did agree and mention in my initial post that Aniplex is expensive. I am saying that there is the option to watch those legally in places like Crunchyroll or Funimation, as well as other companies that could work for Australia, etc. There is no way you can tell me that watching an anime_ illegally_ and not buying it at all is _justified_. Let alone claim like _Atlas Flame_ that pirating is better than buying the actual product.

@Hand Banana: I am not sure as to how that says Pirating increases the sales.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> @Hand Banana: I am not sure as to how that says Pirating increases the sales.



Because that part where he/she said here



> These are the prices that keep the anime industry a float, unless you are rolling in money, no one is going to pay these prices without knowing the product is good, especially foreigners where most of the time it won't even be subtitled in their language.



he/she was talking about pirating.

Crunchy roll exist because they realize the revenue from ads pirate sites make from pirating. So they partnered up with companies to basically translate stuff normally people will do free, obtain licenses, and claim to help fight piracy when reality the are basically being tazmos. i don't know if he get licenses to do what he does.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 13, 2013)

she destroyed valuable personal property of her own family and doesn't think she did anything wrong? k.



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> Then again, why does the wife have to continue her job



why shouldn't she. it's not like he quit his job. or threw a temper tantrum destroying her shit.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 13, 2013)

I can see where Niku is coming from, but being a guy who lives by himself, I can say she has a point with that housewifery being a bitch thing too. I don't agree with her cutting up his possessions BEFORE throwing them in the garbage unless and if he did similar things with her checkbook, purse, or whatever she happened to keep in her drawers she'd likely throw as much of a tantrum also. But yeah, he IS using his authority as the paid worker to drive her out of the house over a disagreement where both were being immature ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and actually went as far as to get her parents to agree to her being disciplined because he wears the pants. They're both being irresponsible but although she's damaged his property, he's done things to irk her also.

Now, if she called for divorce AND destroyed his property to spite him, then said she'd take the kid she'd be someone I'd beat with a shovel myself because I know what those bitches are like.


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> he/she was talking about pirating.



Well, I am saying that most people don't even buy them even if they liked said series (Because, hey! I liked it, I had fun and it's free!). And you could buy watch those legally...So, yeah. Surely it does not cost anything to test those out.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> * Then again, why does the wife have to continue her job even when her  husband is behaving like an average thirteen-year old NF-er, locking  himself into his room and throwing tantrums? Seriously, what is her  excuse supposed to be? Why does she have to be the mature one when he's  not mature either? *


What's wrong with him throwing a tantrum? She destroyed his valuables and invalidated all the work hours he spent earning them. Locking himself in his room was his way of venting. It beats beating the shit out of her or spattering her brains all over the wall like another man may have done. I would have probably cunt punted her given how much my collection is worth. He handled himself well.


----------



## WT (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't blame her. 

Although I would have sold that stuff. Regardless, husband's at fault. If he wants to lock himself in his bedroom indefinitely, go ahead. His life, wife and child are far more important that this piece of crap.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

Meh, if it's his money I find it hard to side with the woman, despite the man being an absolute dick face. She pretty much threw out all his shit without his consent. How is that acceptable? Yeah, she can disagree with what he's doing but it's still his property. She had no right.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Although I would have sold that stuff. Regardless, husband's at fault.  If he wants to lock himself in his bedroom indefinitely, go ahead. His  life, *wife and child are far more important that this piece of crap.*


Oh give me a break. She started this whole fiasco over $100.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not here to preach life lessons and neither should anyone. What he wanted to do with his life is his own business. No one has any right to destroy anyone elses property that they paid for with their own money. She should have just asked for a divorce. If she didn't see him wanting to break up with her after this she's a fucking retard of the first degree.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Aug 13, 2013)

Also locking himself in his room? She should have divorced that man-child ages ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Huh? It is true that most of the sales that matter comes from Japan, but others places do matter. And I did agree and mention in my initial post that Aniplex is expensive. I am saying that there is the option to watch those legally in places like Crunchyroll or Funimation, as well as other companies that could work for Australia, etc. There is no way you can tell me that watching an anime_ illegally_ and not buying it at all is _justified_. Let alone claim like _Atlas Flame_ that pirating is better than buying the actual product.
> 
> @Hand Banana: I am not sure as to how that says Pirating increases the sales.



 Crunchyroll like sites, they are paying a rather insignificant amount to license episodes, don't quote me on this but I think I read where the average is $1k per episode, which is chump change. If you really want to support a series in any significant way, you need to buy the Blu-rays when they first come out, they are the life blood of anime and are the determining factor if they get another season.

I won't say its justified, you really can't say you are supporting the anime industry with $8 a month and the amount the publishers get paid with licensing fee's.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 13, 2013)

btw why are people calling this guy immature for removing himself from what was probably a heated argument.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> What's wrong with him throwing a tantrum? She destroyed his valuables and invalidated all the work hours he spent earning them. Locking himself in his room was his way of venting. It beats beating the shit out of her or spattering her brains all over the wall like another man may have done. I would have probably cunt punted her given how much my collection is worth. He handled himself well.




What's wrong with it? He's a fucking adult. And retorting with, "At least he didn't [dramatic worst case scenario here!]" is stupid. Nobody is arguing that both parties didn't act like complete children. 

Plus, it sounds like he works at a convenience store. Unless someone can show me how much that pays in Japan, it doesn't sound like anybody should be draining money on a collection of anything, much less something that's shameful to them. I don't necessarily agree with their shame culture, but to them it's usually a big deal. 

And for anybody thinking Japanese husbands have an equal stake in housework, read a fucking book - on average, they're one of the least likely to do so. Again, stricter gender roles, not surprising.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Plus, it sounds like he works at a convenience store. Unless someone can  show me how much that pays in Japan, it doesn't sound like anybody  should be draining money on a collection of anything, much less  something that's shameful to them. I don't necessarily agree with their  shame culture, but to them it's usually a big deal.


1. For all you know he holds a well paying job and has a 6-figure salary, not that it matters one iota in this case. What we **do** know, however, is that he makes enough to support three people and a hobby, he's not making chump change.

2. There is nothing shameful about having an anime collection.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 13, 2013)

Not trying to assign blame or fault or anything. I don't care quite that much.

But doesn't anyone think it's a little silly to assume that the wife would come out of any legal confrontation without being completely screwed? I mean, her family thinks she is in the wrong, she has no form of income, no paying job, and all the family savings have been relocated so that she has no access to them.

Pretty sure the husband isn't going to have a hard time winning it out in Japan's family court.

Kid's probably going to stay with the mother though.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> 1. For all you know he holds a well paying job and has a 6-figure salary, not that it matters one iota in this case. What we *do* know, however, is that he makes enough to support three people and a hobby, he's not making chump change.
> 
> 2. There is nothing shameful about having an anime collection.



Except if you read the article, that isn't what it sounds like. She's in charge of finances - which many men are fine with and even purposely hand off to their wives to handle (already explained this). The fact that he took the checkbook back suggests this was previously the case. Which means finances are her worry and she's within her right to do so because it was her fucking job. Furthermore, if their perception of what is "shameful" is culturally-bound (which in this case, I would say it is), it isn't out of line that she would worry about "what the neighbors think" - you're dismissing how ingrained that value is. 

_I_ didn't say it was shameful - learn to read. I said to Japanese and in the eyes of their peers, it might be. Which generally for them, peer groups enforce most of their cultural and societal rules and impose them on one another. Hence, shame culture - people outside of the their strict norm are not treated well. Have you ever read about the education system and what happens to those who don't follow it precisely? The concept of "face"? Collectivism, and all that jazz?

Could you consider even an ounce of context?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 13, 2013)

Most Japanese view otakus with disdain.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

Most sane people view otakus with disdain.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Except if you read the article, that isn't  what it sounds like. She's in charge of finances - which many men are  fine with and even purposely hand off to their wives to handle (already  explained this). The fact that he took the checkbook back suggests this  was previously the case. Which means finances are her worry and she's  within her right to do so because it was her fucking job. Furthermore,  if their perception of what is "shameful" is culturally-bound (which in  this case, I would say it is), it isn't out of line that she would worry  about "what the neighbors think" - you're dismissing how ingrained that  value is.
> 
> _I_ didn't say it was shameful - learn to read. I said to Japanese  and in the eyes of their peers, it might be. Which generally for them,  peer groups enforce most of their cultural and societal rules and impose  them on one another. Hence, shame culture - people outside of the their  strict norm are not treated well. Have you ever read about the  education system and what happens to those who don't follow it  precisely? The concept of "face"? Collectivism, and all that jazz?
> 
> Could you consider even an ounce of context?


It's not that I didn't consider the context or that I need to "learn to read". Point is that he is not ashamed of his collection otherwise he wouldn't own it, let alone be upset about it being destroyed. It doesn't matter what *she* thinks about it, it wasn't hers.

I don't even know why we are wasting time discussing your blatant Red Herring.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 13, 2013)

lol this guy needs to grow up, and if you like anime get hulu plus (unless they dont like the anime you watch)


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2013)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> What's wrong with it? He's a fucking adult. And retorting with, "At least he didn't [dramatic worst case scenario here!]" is stupid. Nobody is arguing that both parties didn't act like complete children.


Nope there is nothing wrong with him locking himself in his room. He had things that were incredibly valuable to him, destroyed in a spiteful manner, it's only natural that he'd feel some level of rage. Rather than stick around and listen to the person, who is the source of his rage, pretty much gloat he removed himself from the situation. 

I don't really understand what people like you expect. He's not allowed to punch her in the face for destroying his property and he's not allowed to distance himself from the situation ( so that he does not punch her in the face). 

I think locking himself away was the mature thing to do, he could have engaged her in an aggressive argument, increasing the chances of physical violence, but he kept himself to himself until he was able to make a rationale decision (Filing for divorce).


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

The guy fucking deserved it! 

You dont get to treat your wife like you own her or are in charge of her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> The guy fucking deserved it!
> 
> You dont get to treat your wife like you own her or are in charge of her.


You do in the Cafe.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> I don't really understand what people like you expect. He's not allowed to punch her in the face for destroying his property and he's not allowed to distance himself from the situation ( so that he does not punch her in the face).
> 
> I think locking himself away was the mature thing to do, he could have engaged her in an aggressive argument, increasing the chances of physical violence, but he kept himself to himself until he was able to make a rationale decision (Filing for divorce).



this. **


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> The guy fucking deserved it!
> 
> *You dont get to treat your wife like you own her or are in charge of her.*


She abandoned her housework.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2013)

So I read the article... have to say, I'm not sure what the guy did that has so many siding against him.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> She abandoned her housework.



And? 

Its somehow 100% on the wife to do all the housework? 

Fuck that. 

We are in the 21st century.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> It's not that I didn't consider the context or that I need to "learn to read". Point is that he is not ashamed of his collection otherwise he wouldn't own it, let alone be upset about it being destroyed. It doesn't matter what *she* thinks about it, it wasn't hers.
> 
> I don't even know why we are wasting time discussing your blatant Red Herring.


"Red Herring?" We're not talking about a novel. It's obviously an issue between both of them, so it matters. It's money they share, so it matters. Clearly, you haven't read a single thing I've pointed out, so I'll stop. 



Gunners said:


> Nope there is nothing wrong with him locking himself in his room. He had things that were incredibly valuable to him, destroyed in a spiteful manner, it's only natural that he'd feel some level of rage. Rather than stick around and listen to the person, who is the source of his rage, pretty much gloat he removed himself from the situation.
> 
> I don't really understand what people like you expect. He's not allowed to punch her in the face for destroying his property and he's not allowed to distance himself from the situation ( so that he does not punch her in the face).
> 
> I think locking himself away was the mature thing to do, he could have engaged her in an aggressive argument, increasing the chances of physical violence, but he kept himself to himself until he was able to make a rationale decision (Filing for divorce).


Personally, it seems childish considering he also tattle-taled and ran to her parents, treating her like a five year old child when her concerns were valid. As I mentioned already, though, they both acted passive-aggressively and childishly. It just seems the issue is painfully unbalanced because she's not allowed to have a say in finances and how they are spent, or misspent. When it seems like she was in control of them in the first place, which makes it her job to give a shit where the money goes.  

So the only two options are to close up or lash out? People aren't that simple, and there's a fairly wide continuum in between those options. Both of them reaction so horribly over material things just seems outrageous to me personally, but I'm sure it's a signal of deeper-rooted issues.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> And?
> 
> Its somehow 100% on the wife to do all the housework?
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware, he had a job, she did not.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, he's an otaku. That's enough to dislike him. And just to clarify, I don't think the husband is some sort of saint here. I think he has serious issues and was probably making the living situation in his house worse with his spending on anime. But the wife shouldn't have destroyed his stuff. She just made it worse on herself since the divorce was obviously the inevitable outcome. 

And the thing that really gets me is that she made a meal and then automatically declared that he "graduated" from his obsession. Really? He didn't graduate. He's still obsessed. But now he has no collection. You didn't solve his problems by throwing his shit out. And to top it off she really thought he was going to just go and eat a meal with her like it was another fucking Tuesday?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Why side with either?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Frost said:


> As far as I'm aware, he had a job, she did not.



And that somehow makes it okay to take control of the _family's_ money? 

Then to spend that money carelessly on whatever he pleases?


To be clear i believe she went overboard but he is the one that pushed it that far.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Why side with either?


because people love to argue


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> And that somehow makes it okay to take control of the family's money?
> 
> Then to spend that money carelessly on whatever he pleases?



So the only solution is to destroy his stuff? How does that make the situation any better given the prior tension? She's just going to end up with no husband, no house and on top of it she has no job. Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and declare the actions she took as downright idiotic given her living situation.


----------



## hehey (Aug 13, 2013)

All this over 100$ worth of bottles?

That said, i side with the husband, i cant see myself marrying someone who has a problem with my hobbies (i started collecting American comic Books 2 years ago... they ain't cheap)....* he should definitely get a divorce*.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> And?
> 
> Its somehow 100% on the wife to do all the housework?
> 
> ...





Frost said:


> As far as I'm aware, he had a job, she did not.





Fiona said:


> And that somehow makes it okay to take control of the _family's_ money?
> 
> Then to spend that money carelessly on whatever he pleases?
> 
> ...


I was addressing the bolded.   21st century or not, he is working most of the day, therefore the housework is her responsibility.

I would expect the same of a stay-at-home husband, just so we're clear.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I think both spouses acted impetuously... Hopefully they can work it out in a mature fashion. 

But I feel _really_ sorry for the son.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

αce said:


> So the only solution is to destroy his stuff? How does that make the situation any better given the prior tension? She's just going to end up with no husband, no house and on top of it she has no job. Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and declare the actions she took as downright idiotic given her living situation.



You saw where i said that i thought she went overboard right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> And?
> 
> *Its somehow 100% on the wife to do all the housework? *
> 
> ...


No. Here is how events transpired.

1. He buys the bottles.

2. She throws a hissy fit over it.

3. She abandons housewife duties, her *primary role *in the family.

4. He says "fuck you" and takes over the finances(he's the one bringing in the money, btw). If *she's not working* then why should he afford her anything out of his pocket?

6. She throws away all his shit.

7. He wants a divorce.

She brought it all on herself.



> "?" * We're not talking about a novel. *It's obviously an issue between both  of them, so it matters. It's money they share, so it matters. Clearly,  you haven't read a single thing I've pointed out, so I'll stop.


We're talking about the fallacy.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2013)

> You saw where i said that i thought she went overboard right?



Didn't see the edit.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> lol this guy needs to grow up, and if you like anime get hulu plus (unless they dont like the anime you watch)



Oh god, don't get Hulu, that's a terrible service.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Frost said:


> because people love to argue



Why?
Of all things you guys do this.
Neither side is good or is worthy of pity.
And you guys stupidly debate about it.
Even the obd is better than you guys.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

The thing people dont seem to be understanding is once you become married its not "Yours"

It now becomes "ours" 

That includes money. 

If i get married and i am the only one with a job, just because its technically "my" money i cant go out and blow it all on whatever i want. 

If he was blowing an inordinate amount of money thats not okay. 

She got his attention the easiest way she knew how. 

She did go overboard but so did he. 

If you dont wanna share your money and belongings dont get married.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

> The thing people dont seem to be understanding is once you become married its not "Yours"
> 
> It now becomes "ours"
> 
> *That includes money.*


Not unless it's a joint bank account.



> If i get married and i am the only one with a job, just because its  technically "my" money i cant go out and blow it all on whatever i want.


If the bills are being paid, children taken care of, and the quality of life isn't suffering? Why the fuck not?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Not unless it's a joint bank account.
> 
> 
> If the bills are being paid, children taken care of, and the quality of life isn't suffering? Why the fuck not?


I wish your wife luck if this is the bullshit you believe.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> If the bills are being paid, children taken care of, and the quality of life isn't suffering? Why the fuck not?



Obviously she thought that he was spending too much so that very well might have been happening.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wish your wife luck if this is the bullshit you believe.


She'll be fine. I'm not starting a family until I'm capable of supporting 4 people on my own.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> And that somehow makes it okay to take control of the _family's_ money?
> 
> Then to spend that money carelessly on whatever he pleases?
> 
> ...


It's _his_ money. The only time that it could ever be called "family money" is when he personally decided that he was going to use it as that. It's hilarious that you think she's somehow entitled to his money, just because he once decided to feed her. He started doing that of his own will, and he can stop it whenever he likes. 

The child is the only person that he has an obligation to support.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Smiley said:


> It's _his_ money. The only time that it could ever be called "family money" is when he personally decided that he was going to use it as that. It's hilarious that you think she's somehow entitled to his money, just because he once decided to feed her. He started doing that of his own will, and he can stop it whenever he likes.
> 
> The child is the only person that he has an obligation to support.



So if a man marries a woman then the man is under no obligation to feed/assist/respect the woman so long as he is the only one with a job? 

Are you fucking joking?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it's a better idea for a woman has her own money.. 
A man has his own money.
And there is a fund that is for everybody.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> So if a man marries a woman then the man is under no obligation to feed/assist/respect the woman so long as he is the only one with a job?
> 
> Are you fucking joking?


Smiley's a bit of a racist and a misogynist. So you can guess he's popular in the Cafe. 

I like how even in societies where the woman is encouraged not to work, the man has total control over everything.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

I am being called a racist by a black racist white knight.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Smiley's a bit of a racist and a misogynist. So you can guess he's popular in the Cafe.



Will you stop that crap about how bad the cafe is?
I find it stupid to assume everybody is a racist and a misogynist just because not everybody necessarily agrees with you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



People usually dislike smiley.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree Smiley is an ass. 

But even he cant honestly believe that crap he spewed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Will you stop that crap about how bad the cafe is?
> I find it stupid to assume everybody is a racist and a misogynist just because not everybody necessarily agrees with you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


When someone runs around calling people monkeys and shit all over the Cafe and making ape jokes about blacks I'll call him whatever the fuck I want. 

And a lot of people around here are racist and misogynist. I'm not just calling them that because I disagree with them, I'm calling them that because it's true.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't understand why she threw the collection away. I would have sold it to at least get some of the money back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> I don't understand why she threw the collection away. I would have sold it to at least get some of the money back.


Because it's crueler this way. I would have burned it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> I don't understand why she threw the collection away. I would have sold it to at least get some of the money back.



Women are emotional timebombs, amirite GUYS?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Will you stop that crap about how bad the cafe is?
> I find it stupid to assume everybody is a racist and a misogynist just because not everybody necessarily agrees with you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I dont toss the entire cafe under the bus but you have to admit there is quite a few racists/idiots/misogynists/sexists/trolls here.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because it's crueler this way. I would have burned it.



I am interested as to how you would be able justify that?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2013)

Smiley said:


> It's _his_ money. The only time that it could ever be called "family money" is when he personally decided that he was going to use it as that. It's hilarious that you think she's somehow entitled to his money, just because he once decided to feed her. He started doing that of his own will, and he can stop it whenever he likes.
> 
> The child is the only person that he has an obligation to support.



Ignoring the first paragraph.

He's doing a real good job supporting his kid then. Spending the equiv of a hundred bucks on soda just because it probably has a collectible moe girl on the bottle and thousands on anime and manga.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I am interested as to how you would be able justify that?


Because I'm awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2013)

> refused to do any housework or cooking.



This is 100% the wife's fault.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because I'm awesome.



You'll make a great wife some day.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I dont toss the entire cafe under the bus but you have to admit there is quite a few racists/idiots/misogynists/sexists/trolls here.



You mean:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Every forum ever


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 13, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 28 (16 members and 12 guests)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Because some Otaku's bullshit collection of overpriced garbage is was passes for news on here.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm a guy, but if I spent all our money on bullshit I would hope my wife had the back bone to burn it or sell it or throw it away and get my ass in gear.



I'm well aware of your gender. I  disagree with that approach. As if destroying his stuff will somehow bring them closer. It would surely drive a further wedge in their already fragmented relationship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I'm well aware of your gender. I  disagree with that approach. As if destroying his stuff will somehow bring them closer. It would surely drive a further wedge in their already fragmented relationship.


Here's the thing, if that stuff is more important than your marriage then you were doomed from the start.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

Shoulda been married to his mother basement


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2013)

Title should be changed to "Husband throws out wife's name in bank account - gets divorced"


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2013)

Thread should be changed to ''Domestic abuse is justified when it is woman on man''.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here's the thing, if that stuff is more important than your marriage then you were doomed from the start.



That does seem to be the case, however; I just don't think she took the right approach in fixing her little dilemma.


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2013)

> criticizing someone for having an anime collection on a manga/anime forum


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 13, 2013)

Mega's here to tell everyone to shut their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mouths again! Next person to use any flaming language of any kind gets banned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Frost said:


> Not saying it's particularly smart to pay for it, just surprised that someone who elected to sign up to "Narutoforums" would refer to an anime collection as "bullshit" and "garbage".
> 
> Although for all I know you're just here for the Caf?.


I haven't read Naruto in several years and I haven't watched the show since like 2006. To tell the truth I don't watch much anime at all. Evangelion and Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood are the last two I liked. I might one day watch one again if it's good, but I don't consider myself an anime fan. I feel like there's not much difference between the volume of good anime and good Western shows and I hate to try and sift through it when I have awesome stuff from here to go through.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> duh.



Hey, don't call him stupid, or make fun of the mentally disabled. I've had it up to here with your vicious hatemongering.

Pointing at my testicles.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Thread should be changed to ''Domestic abuse is justified when it is woman on man''.



It's not abuse so much as it is revenge.

He was wasting their money and then he locked her out of the bank account and said he would handle the finances from then on. Just because she didn't work, it didn't give him the right to do that. As the one staying at home, she's obviously the one taking care of the kid, and when she isn't allowed to touch the money, then there's a big problem.

Anyway I just find this comical. I really want to know what kind of stuff he had. Then I can better judge the situation, because if it was all porno....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's not abuse so much as it is revenge.
> 
> He was wasting their money and then he locked her out of the bank account and said he would handle the finances from then on. Just because she didn't work, it didn't give him the right to do that. As the one staying at home, she's obviously the one taking care of the kid, and when she isn't allowed to touch the money, then there's a big problem.
> 
> Anyway I just find this comical. I really want to know what kind of stuff he had. Then I can better judge the situation, because if it was all porno....


Oh you know it's Hentai.


----------



## Dil (Aug 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's not abuse so much as it is revenge.
> 
> He was wasting their money and then he locked her out of the bank account and said he would handle the finances from then on. Just because she didn't work, it didn't give him the right to do that. As the one staying at home, she's obviously the one taking care of the kid, and when she isn't allowed to touch the money, then there's a big problem.
> 
> Anyway I just find this comical. I really want to know what kind of stuff he had. Then I can better judge the situation, because if it was all porno....



Not really since her own family sided with the husband's decision so that speaks a lot. He spent a lot on his anime collection, replace the same money gone in the anime collection with other materialistic products such as TV's, computer or even a small car, and if your partner screwed those products up you'd be pissed too. 

I just find it selfish that he is the one who is bringing money in, feeding the family, it's not like they are starving or anything and since he buys the things he likes, his wife goes ape shit and throws it away like a little child. Fair enough she's doing the housework and looking after the kid but the one who is providing the essentials for that is the husband so he should do whatever he wants with the money he earns because it's not like he's beating his wife up or starving them, hence why she doesn't have a good reason at all for destroying someone else's things. It's just a hissy fit


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2013)

She...didn't expect that?

Anime crap or not, if you end up cutting up and throwing away your significant other's stuff without their permission, your putting a huge fucking strain on your relationship. 

Also...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiUjG9fF3zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 13, 2013)

She was also probably angry and embarrassed that she was married to an otaku, considering the very negative connotation the label has. The other woman in the community probably talked a lot of shit about her for it. social appearance means a hell of alot in east Asian societies.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 13, 2013)

Both of these people are fucked up and should not be married.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2013)

Dil said:


> Not really since her own family sided with the husband's decision so that speaks a lot. He spent a lot on his anime collection, replace the same money gone in the anime collection with other materialistic products such as TV's, computer or even a small car, and if your partner screwed those products up you'd be pissed too.
> 
> I just find it selfish that he is the one who is bringing money in, feeding the family, it's not like they are starving or anything and since he buys the things he likes, his wife goes ape shit and throws it away like a little child. Fair enough she's doing the housework and looking after the kid but the one who is providing the essentials for that is the husband so he should do whatever he wants with the money he earns because it's not like he's beating his wife up or starving them, hence why she doesn't have a good reason at all for destroying someone else's things. It's just a hissy fit



It's not just the anime, though. Even the article shows that.

The guy sounds like a hoarder to me. He buys 100$ worth of soda to save because it's "collectible"?


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Oh give me a break. She started this whole fiasco over $100.



NO, she didn't. Read the article again. She went nuts after he *withheld the family funds.*


----------



## Njaa (Aug 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's not just the anime, though. Even the article shows that.
> 
> The guy sounds like a hoarder to me. He buys 100$ worth of soda to save because it's "collectible"?



I don't know what kind of bottles he bought, but i know for a fact some of the old coca-cola and other brands bottles are collectable.

As far as the article goes, yeah divorce is the best option. When husband buys $100 worth of bottles and the wife's answer is the refusal of household chores, then the husband cuts off her access to their bank account which leads to the dudes collection being destroyed. That marriage was heading towards divorce one way or another.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He buys 100$ worth of soda to save because it's "collectible"?



Actually a very valid reason. People will spend quite a bit of money for discontinued drinks, he would have profited.

Edit: Fucking ninja'd.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

BeBreezy said:


> NO, she didn't. Read the article again. She went nuts after he *withheld the family funds.*



Dont bother i tried this argument a few pages ago. 

They dont listen or seem to care.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Dil said:


> Not really since her own family sided with the husband's decision so that speaks a lot.



No, it doesn't. Being the traditional Japanese family, the story implies that the in-laws only sided with the husband *after* they found out that *gasp* the wench hadn't been mopping the kitchen. There isn't much more to it than that.




@Fiona: How unfortunate


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> 1. For all you know he holds a well paying job and has a 6-figure salary, not that it matters one iota in this case. What we **do** know, however, is that he makes enough to support three people and a hobby, he's not making chump change.
> 
> 2. There is nothing shameful about having an anime collection.



There is if you divorce your wife and lock yourself in your bedroom crying into your anime pillow.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 13, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> There is if you divorce your wife and lock yourself in your bedroom crying into your anime pillow.



She didn't even spare the dakimakuras.

He had to cry into a _normal_ pillow.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> 1. For all you know he holds a well paying job and has a 6-figure salary, not that it matters one iota in this case. What we **do** know, however, is that he makes enough to support three people and a hobby, he's not making chump change.
> 
> 2. There is nothing shameful about having an anime collection.


If he was making enough money to comfortably support himself, the wife, and the kid then his wife would not have asked him to dip into his savings for his collection, rather than just using monthly stream of income.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Smiley said:


> He stopped giving her money when she refused to act like a wife and mother.



After he refused to stop acting like a responsible husband and father.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 13, 2013)

BeBreezy said:


> After he refused to stop acting like a responsible husband and father.



By making wise investments?

What an idiot.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

Smiley said:


> He stopped giving her money when she refused to act like a wife and mother.
> 
> I wish I had an internet broom to just gently sweep all of these silly little animals away.



You cant actually be this much of a misogynist. 

You just cant. 

He is married. Its _their_ money. Not _his_ money. 

When you enter into a marriage yours becomes ours. 

Granted i dont know how the marriage laws are in Japan so it may be different. 

Just because she is a stay at home mother doesnt mean he can just decide not to allow her access to their bank account.


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Imma have to look that up.







> In Washington, the law presumes that the driver in the back of a rear-end collision is responsible for causing the crash. The law takes this approach because the person in the back is generally in a better position to prevent the accident from happening by maintaining a safe distance behind the car in front. Although the law creates a presumption, the driver in back can rebut that presumption if enough evidence exists to convince a court that the driver was not, in fact, the negligent party in the collision.







> The most common type of accident is the rear-end collision.  A typical scenario is when a driver suddenly slows down or brakes to avoid hitting something in the road, the vehicle behind the first car hits them resulting in a rear-end collision.  Injuries to the occupants of the impacted vehicle are generally much worse because they didn?t have any warning.  Whereas, the person who hits the vehicle may already have time to brace for impact when they realize they haven?t been able to stop in time.  The driver of the car that rear-ends the other vehicle is almost always found to be at fault.



Here.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Smiley said:


> By making wise investments?
> 
> What an idiot.




What wise investment? *He was frivolously spending their money.* To the point that she had to ask him to use his *savings* and not the monthly income to fund his hobby. He is an idiot indeed.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 13, 2013)

come on, I know spending on hobbies is normal thing to do
some buy 300k car
some buy 2k golf stick
if my wife throw my $5 miku figure I would mad as hell
or my $2 manga.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 13, 2013)

She destroyed an anime collection?

Kill da bitch NAO!!!


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

wibisana said:


> come on, I know spending on hobbies is normal thing to do
> some buy 300k car
> some buy 2k golf stick
> if my wife throw my $5 miku figure I would mad as hell
> or my $2 manga.



Of course it is normal to fund your hobbies. Every one has a right to do that. But when you have a family and you don't *prioritize* and make sure that your responsibilities are taken care of *first and foremost*, and instead you let your obsession with your hobbies become your principal preoccupation, then there is a big problem.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 14, 2013)

wibisana said:


> come on, I know spending on hobbies is normal thing to do
> some buy 300k car
> some buy 2k golf stick
> if my wife throw my $5 miku figure I would mad as hell
> or my $2 manga.



the man was clearly described as an otaku, this went beyond simple hobbyism(is that a word?) she her self should have initiated the divorce a long time ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty sure that the wife is wrong in this situation 


she should not only buy back all his stuff, but she should dress up  for a week   as his fave anime girl as punishment


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

Guy locks himself in room=Immature?

Maybe he was trying not to beat her to a fucking pulp?

Hey guys not everyone's a talker.

Anyway a divorce sounds like the way to go.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

@EvilGhostNinja: Precisely.




Smiley said:


> Lol you dumbass.




I'm sorry that you cannot debate respectfully with other members of this forum


----------



## Fiona (Aug 14, 2013)

Smiley said:


> Right, I can't. I'm actually not a misogynist at all, you just happen to be very unintelligent and are forced to view all opposing arguments as being rooted in hate, due to your lack of reasoning abilities, so the real reasons that people do and say things are simply an imperceptible mystery to you.
> 
> These are unreasonable double standards, if she refuses to do anything as a wife or a mother, then she doesn't need the family money, she needs the _some random woman who destroys other people's property_ money.
> 
> Your sense of entitlement is funny. I'm a woman so I deserve everything in the world for free, no matter what a stupid cunt I'm being.




  

She was the one that approached him and asked him to stop. 

Its not like she just went all lazy out of the blue for no reason. 

She got his attention in a way he would notice by choosing not to clean.

He then locked her out of their bank account. 

So somehow him blowing all of their money on an inordinate amount of stuff and locking her out of their own bank account is okay

but 

When she tries to make him see reason she is being a "Stupid Cunt"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> Guy locks himself in room=Immature?
> 
> Maybe he was trying not to beat her to a fucking pulp?
> 
> ...



yeah he probably was real mad.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> Guy locks himself in room=Immature?
> 
> Maybe he was trying not to beat her to a fucking pulp?
> 
> ...




That's quite possible. I never thought of it that way. However, one of the most important aspects of a marriage is the ability to communicate. Locking oneself in one's room like a 12 year old doesn't solve anything when you are a grown man in a full-fledged marriage. Then again it looks like the couple had communication problems in the first place, so his behavior was probably not out of the ordinary.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

lucky said:


> It's not about the anime collection.  It's her unapologetically destroying something he holds very dear.


Something he apparently holds more dear than his family.


----------



## Babby (Aug 14, 2013)

I just understood your set Fiona.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 14, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> I just understood your set Fiona.



Funny thing is until Kenneth sent me the picture in my sig i didnt know that girls name was Fionna


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

Es said:


> Yeah like it can't be easily replaced or downloaded


You're looking at it as a simple anime collection. He might be looking at it as a whole new level of disrespect in his eyes it was probably the way the situation happened not so much the collection itself.   


BeBreezy said:


> That's quite possible. I never thought of it that way. However, one of the most important aspects of a marriage is the ability to communicate. Locking oneself in one's room like a 12 year old doesn't solve anything when you are a grown man in a full-fledged marriage. Then again it looks like the couple had communication problems in the first place, so his behavior was probably not out of the ordinary.



No matter how mature you are everybody has different breaking points.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

Es said:


> Yeah like it can't be easily replaced or *downloaded*



collectors doesn't want downloaded shit.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> No matter how mature you are everybody has different breaking points.




I will concede that point.


----------



## Es (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> You're looking at it as a simple anime collection. He might be looking at it as a whole new level of disrespect in his eyes it was probably the way the situation happened not so much the collection itself.


Then I guess it's his own damn fault for investing so much of his families money into his personal hobby isn't it? 


Linkdarkside said:


> collectors doesn't want downloaded shit.



He's a retard then. That shit is frivolous and he really brought this on himself


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

Es said:


> Then I guess it's his own damn fault for investing so much of his families money into his personal hobby isn't it?



Dat Logic.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2013)

seriously?? she could have just sat down and talked to him about their issues. and it started over him buying some soda that was for a promo just a bit over a hundred dollars?  talk about an overreaction by cutting all his anime stuff. also i'm pretty sure he's allowed to buy the stuff he wants, if she doesn't have money i don't see why she couldn't go get a job? their son is 11, not a baby. not that the husband wasn't at fault for changing the account around and handling all their finances, but damn lady.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm getting more and more curious about exactly what this collection he had entailed. My best guess is hentai. My second guess is that it's probably one of those fan service-y anime's about prepubescent girls.


----------



## kidgogeta (Aug 14, 2013)

The people in this thread looking down on "otaku" need a reality check.


----------



## Es (Aug 14, 2013)

kidgogeta said:


> The people in this thread looking down on "otaku" need a reality check.



The people here defending the guy who used family funds for his fucking hobby need to get a life and come back to commenting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2013)

kidgogeta said:


> The people in this thread looking down on "otaku" need a reality check.


I never identified as an otaku and I like a wide range of different things. I think people who have this kind of obsession with anime are kind of sad. 

So I'll look down at people all I want on this topic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Oh give me a break. She started this whole fiasco over $100.





Hollow'd Heart said:


> ...it started over him buying some soda that was for a promo just a bit over a hundred dollars?



The equiv. of 100$ is a big deal to some families, no matter what country they live in. 

And with an 11-year-old kid who is going to high school soon, a high school that the family will probably have to pay for, well, it can be an even bigger deal.

I know a lot of people here on NF evidently come from money, and spending 100$ on collectible soda bottles with moe girls on them is nothing, but please keep it in perspective. That can buy groceries for a family of 3 for a week. *This dude works in a convenience store. The family is clearly not swimming in cash. *


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

One you have a family there is no room for happiness my money=family money no matter what.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2013)

What kind of dumb friend buys a 100$ soda? If it made your dick super huge or cured some disease I could see that then.


----------



## kidgogeta (Aug 14, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never identified as an otaku and I like a wide range of different things. I think people who have this kind of obsession with anime are kind of sad.
> 
> So I'll look down at people all I want on this topic.



It's not an obsession until it gets in the way of his obligations. Last time I looked the article said he held a fucking job. 100 dollars is a pathetic amount for his wife to get pissed over.


----------



## Es (Aug 14, 2013)

kidgogeta said:


> It's not an obsession until it gets in the way of his obligations. Last time I looked the article said he held a fucking job. 100 dollars is a pathetic amount for his wife to get pissed over.



>Working at a convenience store
>Has a son
>Pissing away money on shit he could just download
>100 dollar fucking bottle
How is that *not* a fucking obsession?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2013)

kidgogeta said:


> It's not an obsession until it gets in the way of his obligations. Last time I looked the article said he held a fucking job. 100 dollars is a pathetic amount for his wife to get pissed over.


When you spend 100$ on a soda that's an obsession.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 14, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> seriously?? she could have just sat down and talked to him about their issues.



Well it seems as though at first she tried to reason with him. Rather than telling him to forget the collection altogether, she asked him to use the savings to fund the collection instead (which I don't know why in the world she would recommend such a thing. In my experience/knowledge savings are mostly used for emergency situations).




> also i'm pretty sure he's allowed to buy the stuff he wants,



After he sufficiently takes care of the family's needs.




> if she doesn't have money i don't see why she couldn't go get a job? their son is 11, not a baby.



He makes money for the family. Therefore, the income belongs to all members of the household. So she isn't obligated to go out and get a job, unless they were in troubling financial circumstances. The article implies that the husband should have been able to comfortably provide for his family, but instead chose to spend his revenue on his hobby.


----------



## kidgogeta (Aug 14, 2013)

Es said:


> >Working at a convenience store
> >Has a son
> >Pissing away money on shit he could just download
> 
> How is that *not* a fucking obsession?



Who the fuck are any of you to decide what his priorities should be with his extra cash? The fact that the wife's parents sided with him tells us so much. There was no way that the son's needs weren't being met.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 14, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What kind of dumb friend buys a 100$ soda? If it made your dick super huge or cured some disease I could see that then.



He brought home boxes and boxes of it, evidently. 



kidgogeta said:


> It's not an obsession until it gets in the way of his obligations. Last time I looked the article said he held a fucking job. *100 dollars is a pathetic amount for his wife to get pissed over.*



Who are you to say that? That's a lot of money for some people. Just because you're well-off (or too young to have to worry about money) doesn't mean everyone else is. 100$ spent frivolously can mean no food in the fridge all week. 

The mother doesn't work and the father has a shitty retail job. This family can't have very much money.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 14, 2013)

Tired of this threads problems. Going to be away all day tomorrow and don't feel like sweeping the shit away after. Closing due to all the shitstorming here. Maybe I'll reopen it in 2 days or so.


----------



## Es (Aug 14, 2013)

kidgogeta said:


> Who the fuck are any of you to decide what his priorities should be with his extra cash? The fact that the wife's parents sided with him tells us so much. There was no way that the son's needs weren't being met.



It just means his parents were enablers


----------



## Blue (Aug 14, 2013)

Posting in a locked bread.

Correct answer was on the first page:



soulnova said:


> Moral of the story, never marry someone who's interests you don't share or at least understand.


This guy's got it.




Atlas Flame said:


> See, I wanna meet a hot girl who likes anime/manga and video games, I would chase her to the ends of the world If I had to. But of course NOTHING is that easy so that probably isn't going to happen.


There are literally millions of them. They're like flies. "omg, someone who understands my obsession with Kingdom Hearts!"

No bitch, I don't.


----------

